# Fillet Knife



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I am looking for a quality 7" filleting knife, something that is really sharp, maintains an edge and is fairly corrosive resistant, something with a lanyard hole in the hilt.
Willing to spend up to $100.
Any suggestions?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I have F Dick and Swibo fillet knives but they do not leave the house unless we are on extended trips. Buy yourself a good quality steel and learn how to use it also, this will help maintain the edge of your good knife, a good steel will cost more than the knives.....

Forget the lanyard hole and corrosion resistance for a 'good' fillet knife, just keep it at home and look after it, if you want something to take out on the yak buy something cheap as it is bound to degrade rapidly.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lorena Bobbitt?


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

BigGee said:


> I have a Dick filleting knife.
> 
> It's awesome.


 :shock:


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Rapala Martini Laminate Fillet Knife.
Its Super Flexible, Shaving Sharp and has'nt rusted on me yet.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Get one of the SWIBO's with sheath combo. Best fillet knife on the market. About $60. Shaving sharp out of the box.

The cheap knives have crap stainless and rust and break really easily. Anaconda have the crapiest of the crapy.

F-Dick are also good. Frost, Martinni, Shimano, Gerber etc are over priced and poor value, 2nd rate stainless.

David


----------



## Aza (Oct 28, 2011)

X2 for Swibos. Had mine for years now and keep it in sheath and always travels with me on fishing trips and still going strong!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

My SWIBO is bigger than my Dick


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> My SWIBO is bigger than my Dick


 Yeah but what use is a 3" fillet knife? :shock: You kinda walked into that one Kev.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Southerly said:


> Get one of the SWIBO's with sheath combo. Best fillet knife on the market. About $60. Shaving sharp out of the box.
> 
> The cheap knives have crap stainless and rust and break really easily. Anaconda have the crapiest of the crapy.
> 
> ...


I know what your saying about Gerber, I had a Fiskars for years until I started kayak fishing, lost it at the boat ramp putting the wheels in. I looked for same knife and low and behold I found Gerber on Ebay looked exactly the same, but now the edge looks like a steak knife.
I haven't seen a Swibo yet with Lanyard hole.
But as Big Kev said, don't take it in the Yak with you or maybe I'll stow it.


----------

